# Εδάφια της Αγίας Γραφής



## Helen White

Hi all,
I am visiting a website in the picture section, looking at some quote images, and I saw the name of the section is "*Εδάφια της Αγίας Γραφής*." I looked it up in the dictionary and it tells me its meaning is "Sacraments of the Holy Bible," which confused me very much? Maybe I got the wrong meaning of "*Εδάφια της Αγίας Γραφής*"? What's its true meaning? Do you think it fits with the section? I need your help. Thank you


----------



## Acestor

Εδάφια της Αγίας Γραφής is verses (i.e. passages) of the Holy Bible.


----------



## Αγγελος

The usual word for a biblical verse or passage is χωρίο. Εδάφιο is not a theological term; it is just aless common word for a paragraph. (In legal texts, a παράγραφος is usually numbered and may consist of several εδάφια.)


----------



## Παντελής

Helen White said:


> Hi all,
> I am visiting a website in the picture section, looking at some quote images, and I saw the name of the section is "*Εδάφια της Αγίας Γραφής*." I looked it up in the dictionary and it tells me its meaning is "Sacraments of the Holy Bible," which confused me very much? Maybe I got the wrong meaning of "*Εδάφια της Αγίας Γραφής*"? What's its true meaning? Do you think it fits with the section? I need your help. Thank you


*Εδάφια * = Grounds,  "*Εδάφια της Αγίας Γραφής = Grounds of the holy bible = where the holy bible  is based on...., *


----------



## Acestor

It is interesting that the Greek words _εδάφιον _and _χωρίον _(used to describe excerpts, short extracts from a text, passage since Hellenistic Greek) are diminutives of geographical terms, _έδαφος_ (“ground, soil”) and _χώρος_ (“space”) / _χώρα_ (“place, land, country”). That does not mean that in English we would use the word “ground” to translate either of them.


----------



## Helleno File

As an English native speaker "grounds of the holy bible" sounds very weird.  My first reaction is that the bible has been ground up finely and had coffee made from it!  In this sense the word grounds is always plural and I think the Greek equivalent is κατακάθι.  

Grounds can also be be the plural of ground in the sense of "reason" a slightly formal term, often, but not only used in a legal context.  

Ground in the sense of έδαφος in the singular is only used  in the plural to mean a large area of land as in "the country house has extensive grounds".  I think that is έκταση in Greek.  We also say playing grounds for a largish area possibly containing football pitches for example. It's a bit dated now.  Playground (one word) for παιδική χαρά is very common however.


----------



## Αγγελος

Παντελής said:


> *Εδάφια * = Grounds,  "*Εδάφια της Αγίας Γραφής = Grounds of the holy bible = where the holy bible  is based on...., *


No, no, no! This is completely wrong! See my comment above.
 Εδάφιο is the equivalent of the French word 'alinéa' --  a less frequent synonym for παράγραφος, 'paragraph'.


----------

